# Goat proof gate...



## petey (May 1, 2010)

We are trying to make some kind of a 'gate' that our LGD's can go thru, but discourages the goat. Somewhere I read goats won't crawl thru a tunnel, so we were thinking of using a heavy metal trashcan with no ends on it, and putting a heavy rubber "dog door" on one end. Does anyone have any experience with something like this? The dogs had the sheep trained not to come into their feeding area, but my little Alpine doe 're-trained' them while the dogs were on patrol, so other measures have to be taken :/


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Our LGD's can go through a cattle gate (the metal tube type gates) but the goats don't. The little baby goats do, but not the adults.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Ours go over, mostly the feeders on my side are foot holds and they go over the top of the stalls. While waiting to do son's septic his 10 feet of rigid pipe was a play toy for last years kids, jumping on it and going through it


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

They were crawling thru it? I think he was going to butt the barrel up against the existing gate so the goats can't go over. So far this little goat has been able to go thru anything the dogs can and then some.
Do you think the goats would still crawl thru if they cannot see out the other end? Dang. I was hoping this would be an easy fix as we have to have it solved before we leave in a week and have to depend on one of the cowboys to take care of my stock in addition to all their other work. :mad


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It was the kid pen, but yes, they played on and in all the sections of pipe. Anything that is a large enough space for our ridgebacks to go through, a goat can go through. And babies getting out is the biggest problem you will have, so not sure how that will work


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I've had adult goats go through about 40' of culvert, and it has a bend in it so you can't see from one end to the other. I took a picture of one of the does that did it - her face was covered in cobwebs. Silly goat. 

My experience has been if anything else that size can get through it, so can a goat. With limitations... if the hole is so tiny a goat-sized object can not get through that stops them. Usually.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

When the dogs want out .... mine ALWAYS find a way  mine jump over ,dig under,scale a fence or go thru and then .... I have those pesky smart kids that follow the dogs thru :/
we are off the road and the goats like and stay close to the main herd but they do all sometimes get in the neighbors cow pasture and eat because the neighbor has a Lab dog that insists on becoming a goat dog and he digs under our fence. I haven't been able to get him to go home and stay. We dont do anything to nice dogs that dont harm the goats as our big boy Anatolian will take care of anything that's a threat to the goats. We are into fixing the fence near daily and this is getting tiring but a friend of mine uses 1 strand of electric fencing around close to the bottom and it stops them all so far but he says he has to check it everyday for limbs and other stuff that will stop the hot wire from working.
We have lost a couple of dogs that were hit by cars as they wonder around at night when out. I have been thinking about Llamas nexttime.
bella/linda


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Anything a dog could go through my goats will go through. Can you just bring the dogs out of the goat pen to feed them? I know different people have different routines. I just feed my dogs once a day. If I feed them first, they are done by the time I'm done feeding the rest of my animals.


----------



## petey (May 1, 2010)

Our situation is unique in that the ranch we work for is 400 sq miles so we don't have a road or traffic problem. The only dog proof fencing is in a small pasture where i put the sheep in the winter. Once they are out of that area, they will head out to check all the rest of the stock in the surrounding large pastures unless I am there. The dogs are loose most of the time so they can access the sheep/goats, chickens and calves. They do their patrolling most nights but when we are away from the ranch, which happens rarely, I keep them confined so there are no problems with the cowboys or hunters. They have a self feeder in a very small area off the sheep pen, but in order to access it, the goats and sheep are able to as well. They need to be able to feed themselves as the cowboss is already pretty stretched just feeding my milk cow, sheep and horses on top of his dark to dark daily schedule he keeps already and the dogs are not going to listen to him. I know I have seen 'jump gates' on some of the LGD boards that the sheep/goats those people owned did not go through. I just can't find them and was hoping someone here had something similar set up. I don't think the sheep are going to cause me near the problems the 1 remaining goat is. She's too smart for her own good and very determined. A llama here would just be a snack for the cougars, I'm afraid!


----------

